# Beeswax absolute EO



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone used the EO from beeswax called Beeswax absolute?  I would love to use it in a soap but it was incredibly expensive for just 1 dram of it but does give of A LOT of fragrance.  Also, its a solid mass instead of an oil.  How might I incorporate this Absolute into a HP batch so that it disperses evenly?  Do you think it could be blended with the superfat?


----------



## judymoody (Mar 30, 2012)

I think (but I'm not sure) that you infuse it in FCO or jojoba for awhile and then the scent migrates into the carrier oil.  But I've never used this particular substance, so I can't say for sure.


----------

